# Halloween storm



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Storm is coming on the 30th. Rain turning to snow. Am I the only one hearing this?
I am finally preparing my plow today


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

sir spaniourd;836120 said:


> Storm is coming on the 30th. Rain turning to snow. Am I the only one hearing this?
> I am finally preparing my plow today


You believe a weatherman 8 days out??? How long have you been in this business???


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sir, pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.Our weather forcasters are saying temps in the teens and freezing rain on the 29,30,31st. We will be ready.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

accuweather has been tossing this idea around for a couple weeks now, although i need to see it to beleive it


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I can expect anything considering last weekend we got a few inches...


----------

